# pompano



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

does anyboby use berkly gulp sand fleas for pompano? do you just fish them on your standard double hook pompano rig?


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

No to Berkley. Sand Fleas or fresh, dead, peeled shrimp. Use the double hook setup, but NOT the prefab ones at WalMart. Make your own. Search the forum for pompano rigs, I think jpurdy put a drawing out there that was a really good a week or so ago.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Not the pre fab ones at wal mart?!?!?! Thats all I use and I have caught a pompano every time I have been out this year, I have caught about 15. Best day was 3


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

When I sight fish for pompano on the pier, If i do not have fresh fleas, i will use the gulp fleas to tip my jig. I usually cut them in half horizontally and stick them on that way. Cutting them in half helps prevent loosing the hook ups that the whole gulp will often do. If you buy the smaller fleas that gulp offers, you can use them whole. I havent heard of many people using them on a standard 2 hook pomp rig with much success. Hope this gives u a bit of insight!


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I've experimented with them quite a bit...haven't had much luck with them. I wish they would work, because it would be nice not to have to dig fleas or buy shrimp. I know some folks that have had some luck with them but it generally has been when the bite is hot. If you do buy them, make sure to put the bags in a ziplock or put the fleas in a tupperware container. Just about every gulp product I have bought leaks no matter how well you think you've sealed it; the Gulp Alive buckets are the worse:nonono. That shit will stink up a tackle bag for sure.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wharf rat caught one on a gulp sandflea the last time we went fishing for pomps. He was using a double drop rig. I think they are better suited to tipping jigs though.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Was out on the Destin beach this morning, I caught one on a double rig (Walmart one) using half a dead shrimp. Guy fishing 30 yards away also caught one about the same time, he was using part of a Gulp shrimp, double rig. Soooo, guess either works, just have to find them.


----------

